# A Different Type of "Caught In The Act"



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 4, 2008)

I know there's a "Caught In The Act" thread, but that was for rabbits who were caught browsing RO.

This thread is for catching your buns doing something very funny.. =P

Oh Royce, what do you have your head in?? [Err... please don't mind the mess on the couch.. my couch usually doesn't have stuff on it =O ]












An empty Starbucks dessert bag. That bag had cinnamon straws in it, that Vince had JUST finished and set down. Royce jumped behind him onto the couch and stuck his head in it.... Don't worry, he didn't get a crumb =P

-April


----------



## Roxie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello! Actully there is a Caught in the act thread for curious bunners!


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27012&forum_id=21


----------

